# Red Cross crusher question



## Larryh86GT (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone have this crusher? How well does it work for you? I've been looking for something to crush apples with and this looks like it might do the trick. (and it goes nicely with my monster press) 

Larry


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have one similiar - but i don't have the spikes - mine has 2 rolling pins with teeth on them. Sort of looks like a large gear.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't have a press or a crusher, but that sure looks like it would do the trick. I would say to halve or quarter the apples to make crushing easier.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 19, 2010)

I was doing a search on the Red Cross fruit crusher and found this:

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/rare-antique-100-yr-old-wine-press-apple-fruit

This is identical to the wine press I have. They are both stenciled as No 2 - I may now have a matched pair. 
I wonder what it sold for?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 20, 2010)

I have one just like this one. Used it once, and now have it hanging on my wall as a decoration. 

It works well, but you need two people to use it. One to turn the crank, and one to hold it steady. It works well if you are only doing a couple of hundred pounds. 

The bad part is that is does not remove the grape stems. Grape stems can make the wine bitter. I ended up going with an electric crusher/destemmer about 15 years ago and have not looked back.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 20, 2010)

That would be great for apples/pears etc. Just tane a knife anf cut the fruit a bit. Round apples will just roll around and get nicked up. I slice thru my fruit with a few different angle cuts and drop in my fruit press (diff. than yours but same concept).

It's also great for getting the kids to tell the truth. Faster than water boarding.
We Have Vays Of Making You Talk!


----------

